# Freehand MX, Ebenen gruppieren



## nasuta (28. Juli 2005)

Hi,

gibt es in Freehand eine Möglichkeit, zusammengehörige Ebenen zu einer Gruppe zusammen zufassen? 
Ich muß nämlich mit Freehand eine mehrseitige Broschüre entwerfen (Quark Express o.ä. ist nicht vorhanden) und habe mir für jede Seite verschiedene Ebenen angelegt. So langsam wird es etwas unübersichtlich ;-)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße,
nasuta


----------



## thecamillo (28. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich arbeite oft mit Freehand und mach ähnliche Projekte damit, allerdings hab ich deine Aussage auch nicht so recht verstanden, so könnte meine Antwort bzw meine Interpretation fehlerhaft sein:

Im Grunde lassen sich nur Inhalte gruppieren über das Mdifizieren Menü oben in der Leiste! Du hast soweit ich verstanden habe für jedes Element Objekt eine extra Ebene angelegt! Hast du vielleicht schon mal mit Indesign gearbeitet? Der Aufbau der Ebenenstruktur in Freehand ähnelt Indesign sehr, denn nicht wie bei Adobe Photoshop musst du für jeden Ihnalt eine neue Ebene erstellen.

Du hast zu Beginn eine Vordergrundebene und eine Hintergrundebene! 
Ich machst meist so: 

Ich erstelle ein Paar neue Ebenen

Benenne Sie in Grafiken, Bilder, Content um

Die Ebenen lassen sich ähnlich wie in Photoshop verschieben (Prioriätsanzeige)

Die Grafiken legst du auf die Ebene Grafiken, die Bilder zu den Bildern und den Inhalt (Text) zu Content

Du kannst wie in Indesign und Quark eine Masterseite definieren allerdings musst du dies nicht glkeich zu Beginn irgendwo einstellen, sondern kannst deiner Seite auch über das Dokument Menü (Registrierkarte) in eine MasterSeite konvertieren!

Hoffe ich war eine Hilfe!

LG thecamillo


----------



## nasuta (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Camillo,

erst mal vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort. Aber anscheinend hatte ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt, sorry.

>>Im Grunde lassen sich nur Inhalte gruppieren über das Modifizieren Menü oben in der Leiste!
>>Die Grafiken legst du auf die Ebene Grafiken, die Bilder zu den Bildern und den Inhalt (Text) zu Content

Im Prinzip mache ich die Objektverwaltung schon genauso, wie Du es hier beschreibst; Texte auf eine Ebene, Kästchen auf die Nächste; Logos auf eine Dritte, etc.
Jetzt ist es aber so, daß ich das für jede Seite getrennt verwalten will.
Seite 1 hat z.B. 5 Ebenen mit Überschrift, Text klein, Logo_Hintergrund, Kästchen, Logo_Text
Seite 2 hat entweder die gleichen Ebenen (Manche Sachen sind halt auf allen Seiten; ich will aber seitenweise ein- und ausblenden können), Schnittmengen oder komplett andere Ebenen.

In Photoshop könnte ich diese Ebenen, die "inhaltlich" zusammen gehören, zu Ebenensets gruppieren; z.B. Ebenenset Logo enthält auf x Unterebenen Elemente des Logos. Oder hier halt Ebenenset Seite 1, 2, 3... Ein Verschachteln von Ebenensets ist übrigens auch möglich ;-)

>>Du kannst wie in Indesign und Quark eine Masterseite definieren allerdings musst du dies nicht glkeich zu Beginn irgendwo einstellen, sondern kannst deiner Seite auch über das Dokument Menü (Registrierkarte) in eine MasterSeite konvertieren!

MasterSeiten sind, m.E., nur gut für Elemente, die auf jeder Seite an der gleichen Stelle stehen; bei einem Prospekt, wo die Seitenzahl immer außen ist, müßte man 2 Masterseiten haben und da hat mein Grips mich verlassen *g*

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich jetzt klar ausgedrückt; ist ganz schön schwierig. 

Liebe Grüße,
nasuta


----------



## thecamillo (28. Juli 2005)

ganz ehrlich:

Das ist mir jetzt entweder zu hoch oder ich steh nur auf'm Schlauch, denn kapieren tu ichs net!

Kannst es so erklären als sei ich 5 jahre alt?


----------



## nasuta (29. Juli 2005)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ganz ehrlich:
> 
> Das ist mir jetzt entweder zu hoch oder ich steh nur auf'm Schlauch, denn kapieren tu ichs net!
> 
> Kannst es so erklären als sei ich 5 jahre alt?


Es wäre vielleicht einfacher, wenn ich hier nen Screenshot meiner Ebenen zeigen könnte.
Versuche nachher mal, den Shot online zu stellen und poste Dir die URL, ok?


----------



## thecamillo (29. Juli 2005)

guter Vorschlag! Danke!


----------



## nasuta (29. Juli 2005)

Ich habe Dir zu danken, daß Du Dir so viel Zeit nimmst und Dir so Mühe gibst, mich zu verstehen.

Bin leider erst jetzt dazu gekommen, aber hier ist der link:
http://www.nasuta.de/test/freehand.htm

In meinem Dokument habe ich also 8 Seiten. Alles, was auf der ersten Seite ist, hat in der Ebenenbezeichnung S1 am Anfang; Seite 2 dann S2, etc.
Jetzt würde ich gerne alle Ebenen mit S1 am Anfang zu einem "Ebenenset" zusammen fassen.

War das jetzt verständlich? *hoffnungsvollguck*


----------



## nasuta (4. August 2005)

Schade, jetzt kommt keine Antwort mehr...
Entweder hab ich mich immer noch nicht verständlich ausgedrückt, er hat es aufgegeben oder ist in den Urlaub gefahren (was ich ihm natürlich wünschen würde)

Hat sonst jemand eine Idee zu meinem Problem?

Danke sehr


----------

